# My 68 GTO needs a alternator



## Firefighterny126 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm restoring my 1968 GTO convertible.I'm starting with under the hood.My car has a alternator that just went bad and its not the right one.I want all parts to be like the original so what is the right one for my car?I look in catalogs and I see different brands and I dont know what one is right.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I bought mine at the local auto parts store. Not sure how/if they differ in looks compared to the ones at Ames.......

Taken from Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts. page 161.

ALTERNATORS & COMPONENTS
These remanufactured alternators are complete with pulley and alternator fan. Pulleys measure 2 5/8” whereas most originals are 2 3/4”. This
difference is easily taken up in adjustment. *Alternators do not have the
same amperage, part number, or date as originals.* M247 & M248 are
external regulator only. Warranty: These are warranted to be free from defects in materials and workmanship for 1 year from the date of purchase.
M247 through M250 require a refundable $12.00 core charge - M250B
requires a $25.00 core charge. Cores must be returned in the original
box for refund.

M247 1964-70 Alternator, All V8 w/o AC
Exc. 1969-70 CSI (RM)................................. 55.00/ea.
M248 1964-70 Alternator, All V8 w/AC
Exc. 69-70 w/CSI (RM) ................................. 55.00/ea.
*For originality reuse original pulley with M247-M248*
M248R 1971-77 Remanufactured Alternator, 
All V8 Exc. AC (RM) .................................... 69.00/ea.
M249 1971-77 Alternator, All Pontiac V8 w/o AC (GM-RM) 115.00/ea.
M249R 1971-77 Remanufactured Alternator, 
All V8 w/AC (RM) ........................................ 69.00/ea.
M250B 1971-77 Alternator, All Pontiac V8 w/AC (GM-RM). 115.00/ea.
For originality reuse original fan and pulley with M249 and M250B
M249 and M250B also fit 1969-70 with CSI (Internal Regulator).
M250C 1964-70 Chrome Alternator, All V8, 65 Amp (AP)..... 185.00/ea.
M250G 1971-77 Chrome Alternator, All V8, 63 Amp (AP)..... 169.00/ea.
These are aftermarket “Power Master” chrome alternators. M250C is for
external regulator. M250G is for internal regulator. Pulley size 2 1/4”.
(Chrome P


----------

